# Cronometro con display Multiplexado



## riverside (Sep 8, 2010)

Necesito cronometro con un display multidigito de 4 numeros ya e realizado un reloj pero lo ise con displays normales de 7 segmentos quisiera que alguien me ayudara con los componentes que se necesitan y si es sin Pic mejor ya que tdavia no se programarlas el cronometro tambien requiere de un sistema de barrido para encender los displays 1 por 1 tengo el puro diagrama esquematico pero eso no me ayuda mucho si alguien tuviera uno ya terminado se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola riveside

Dices que ya tienes un reloj con Display’s de 7 segmentos. Bueno pues ese te sirve para desarrollar el cronómetro que deseas construir.

Inclusive los Display’s te sirven. Lo que tienes que hacer es conectar todos los segmentos “a” entre sí y todos los “b” entre sí y todos los “c” y así sucesivamente. Las líneas comunes de cada Display quedan igual.

Utilizarás un solo decodificador de BCD a 7 segmentos y con el selector de datos 74151, requieres 4, vas a seleccionar las salidas de los contadores de tu reloj.

Los 4 BIT’s del contador de unidades de segundos se conectan a la entrada 0(4) de los 74151.
Los 4 BIT’s del contador de decenas  de segundos se conectan a la entrada 1(3) de los 74151.
Los 4 BIT’s del contador de unidades de minutos   se conectan a la entrada 2(2) de los 74151.
Los 4 BIT’s del contador de decenas  de minutos   se conectan a la entrada 3(1) de los 74151.
Ya solo te faltan los 4 BIT’s de los contadores de unidades y decenas de horas.
Nota: (x) = Número de Pin.

Para seleccionar los datos que saldrán por la terminal “Q”(6) de los 74151 se utilizan sus entradas de control: S1(11), S2(10), S4(9). A estas entradas se conecta un contador decimal: Q1->S1, Q2->S2, Q4->S4.
Las salidas “Q” de los 74151 se conectan a las entradas 8, 4, 2, 1 del decodificador BCD a 7 Segmentos. Las salidas de este se conectan a todos los Display’s a->a, b->b, c->c y así sucesivamente.

Con un 7442 BCD a decimal 1 de 8, un contador y tantos transistores como dígitos tenga tu cronómetro podrás seleccionar en qué digito encienda qué número.

Lo que Tú llamas sistema de barrido es lo que hace el sistema Múltiplex: habilitas un Display, al decodificador BCD a 7-seg. le metes un Número (8, 4, 2, 1), habilitas el siguiente Display cambias el número en las entradas del Deco y así sucesivamente.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: adjunta el diagrama de tu reloj para darte más ideas, con diagramas, de cómo realizar tu cronómetro.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 9, 2010)

Bajate el datasheet del CD4553, es un CMOS con tres contadores y las salidas multiplexadas.


----------



## riverside (Sep 11, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias MrCarlos asi me das mas ideas de como realizar de mejor manera mi cronometro tengo un diagrama para el cronometro nadamas tengo que terminar de diseñarlo kndo lo termine lo subo para ver si me podrias ayudar en kmo añadir los componentes que me mencionas a y kmo poder aser que el boton de arranque y paro sea el mismo de antemano gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 11, 2010)

Hola riverside

Bueno, luego veremos tu cronómetro y claro si puedo te ayudaré con mucho gusto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## riverside (Sep 14, 2010)

Este es el diagrama que tengo del cronometro nadamas me falta hacer que los displays se multiplexeen, añadir un display mas para los segundos y hacer que los botones de star y stop sean 1 solo, solo requiuero saber kmo knectar los displays kn un 74138 o 74139  que ese es un decodificador-demultiplexer y si se ocupan 1 o 4 ademas me dijieron que agregara un buz a los contadores el que elijo esta entre el 74244 o 74241  cual cree que es mejor MrCarlos a y los displays llevan un transistor para hacer el barrido si me ayuda se lo agradeceria muxisimo de antemano gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola riverside

Te adjunto una imagen que contiene un circuito para que desarrolles la idea de cómo multiplexar tus Display’s.
Los contadores que contiene están contando en décadas, no en minutos ni segundos. Tú ya sabes como hacer eso.

Para que los botones de Start & Stop sean uno solo conecta la entrada de reloj a un interruptor; cuando esté cerrado pasarán pulsos al cronómetro y, por consecuencia, cuando esté abierto no pasarán con lo que se detendrá el cronómetro.

Los circuitos que mencionas: 74138, 74139 y 74244 o 74241, creo que no te sirven para tu cronómetro.
El 74138 es en decodificador de 1 a 8 demultiplexador.
El 74139 es un decodificador de 1 a 4 demultiplexador doble.
Tal vez los 74244 o 74241. son Buffer's los 2 y de 3 estados, pero creo que resulta más tedioso hacer el multiplexado con ellos.

Nota, en el diagrama que adjunto, que hay un oscilador para el barrido de los Display’s y otro para el reloj.
La frecuencia del oscilador para el barrido debe ser alta, en el rango de los Khz. Para que no se note el parpadeo de los Display’s.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## riverside (Sep 16, 2010)

Que tal MrCarlos

El ya prove el diagrama y me funciono perfectamente nadamas que estube checando las especificaciones del circuito y me pide que use buz para poder multiplexear los disply´s  y los contadores ademas me dice que use el decoder-demultiplexer 74138 para el barrido y la eleccion de display´s nadamas es de hacer que un contador(7490) cuente de 0-3 y el decoder-demultiplexer genere ese mismo conteo para hacer el barrido de los display´s el problema es que no se como hacerlo ya que el 74138 tiene 3 entradas A0 A1 A2 y las salidas del display Y0-Y7 ademas de unas S1-S3 negadas que no se para que son si me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria demaciado


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola riverside

Las entradas A0(1), A1(2), A2(3) del 74138 se conectan a las salidas Q’s del 7490: Q0(12), Q1(9), A2(8) respectivamente.
Nota que no utilizarás Q3(11) del 7490. debes saber también que Q0(12) se conecta a CP1(1). 
Los pulsos se le aplican a CP2(14).

Las entradas que mencionas S1-S3 son las llamadas “Enable” = habilitar y si son negadas como lo mencionas deben estar a tierra para que las salidas estén habilitadas, si alguna de estas no es negada debes conectarla al positivo de la fuente.

Las salidas del 73138 Y0, Y1, Y2, Hasta Y7 se van haciendo bajas según el numero que tengan las entradas A1, A2, A3.

En la imagen que adjunto toma las “A’s” por “A’s”, Las “Q’s” Por “Y’s”, Las “S’s” Por “E’s”.

Saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## riverside (Sep 17, 2010)

Disculpa MrCarlos el diagrama que adjunta el contador esta contando hasta que numero??? y si las salidas del contador estan directas conectadas al display a y una ultima pregunta kmo puedo hacer para poder hacer el multiplexeo de los 4 display´s con este circuito??? esqe es lo que me esta deteniendo ya tengo la mayoria del circuito pero me detiene el multiplexeo de los display´s y de los contadores ya que lo que estoy haciendo es mandar las salidas de los contadores al buz (74241) y de hay las salidas estan directas al decoder (7447) los pulsos de los buz saldrian del decoder (74138) y tambien irian a los transistores para hacer accionar los display´s si estoy equivocado le agradeceria que me corrigiera


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola riverside

Por fin entendí tus planteamientos.
Como dices:
Las salidas de los contadores a las entradas 2 74241.
Las salidas de los 74241 a las entradas del 7447. Etc.
Se debe agregar un contador, que cuente de 0 a 3, este se conecta a las entradas del 74138 y las salidas se conectan a los transistores que habilitan uno a uno los Display’s y manejan tambien las entradas de Enable de los 74241.

Yo no he podido juntar algo analógico con algo digital, no se como hacer que funcionen juntos en CircuitMaker; por lo tanto coloqué unos inversores en lugar de los transistores que Tú mencionas.

Agregué unos pequeños conmutadores y unos “Digi-Switche’s” 4 para programar el Cronómetro y uno para manejar es sistema Digito por Digito.

Te adjunto una imagen ZIPeada donde viene el circuito que espero te sirva.

El diagrama que adjunté con el contador es solo para que descubras como funciona el 74138. Cuenta hasta el 3.
Pero creo que no me dí a entender en el texto del mi mensaje.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## skandres (Abr 8, 2011)

riverside dijo:


> Necesito cronometro con un display multidigito de 4 numeros ya e realizado un reloj pero lo ise con displays normales de 7 segmentos quisiera que alguien me ayudara con los componentes que se necesitan y si es sin Pic mejor ya que tdavia no se programarlas el cronometro tambien requiere de un sistema de barrido para encender los displays 1 por 1 tengo el puro diagrama esquematico pero eso no me ayuda mucho si alguien tuviera uno ya terminado se los agradeceria mucho




Lo que puedes hacer es hacer el cronómetro con displays de 7 segmentos sencillos y controlas en barrido de cada uno con flip flops y compuertas, es sencillo.


----------



## KatherinM (May 4, 2012)

Hola necesito ayuda es acerca de un cronómetro...creo est es lugar apropiado...necesito hacer un cronómetro con stop star y todo lo relacionado a el pero solo con flip flops...ya he armado los contadores pero tengo problemas con el oscilador con clok...utilice un 555 pero el cronómetro se adelanta mucho con realación al tiempo real asi q ya noc q utilizar para la entrada de clok....les agradeceria su ayuda!!!


----------



## skandres (May 4, 2012)

Hola KatherinM, mira lo que puedes hacer para variar el pulso del 555 es colocar un potenciómetro por ahí de 10K reemplazando una de las resistencias que le dan la frecuencia al oscilador.
Así puedes calibrar el tiempo con otro cronómetro como el de tu celular...

Te adjunto un cronometro que hice para sitemas digitales, no es con flip flops, es con registros de 8Bits y contadores de BCD 
Espero que te sirva...



Katherin..... si quieres agregame a No estan permitidos los correos y te explico bien como funciona, estoy conectado en este momento


----------



## KatherinM (May 4, 2012)

Hola skandres...intentaré lo q me dices espero funcione....ya t agrege espero cuando puedas me ayudes...gracias!!! aun no manejo muy bien el foro asi q no me percat del mensaje!!


----------



## riverside (May 4, 2012)

Lo que tambien puedes hacer es en lugar de usar el 555 puedes usar un LS7414 es un Smidt triger y este da una señal de salida cuadrada y mas estable


----------

